# Rebirth Part 3



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

“My name is Robute Guilliman”

Isaac stopped breathing. What had Julius just said? Something was amiss. He leaned closer to the operating table.

“What did you say Julius?” said the inquisitor.

“I told you fool, my name is Robute Guilliman.” The massive figure rose to a sitting position. 

Isaac dreaded informing Iradius of this.

The inquisitor stepped back from the form of the now doubly massive marine, slightly afraid, “No, you are Julius Ceaser, captain of the ultramarines, you were recently gifted with a suit of terminator armor. We implanted the geensead of Guilliman into you, but by your own word, you are not him. “ 

The man before him turned and gave him an icy glair. “It is true that this body was once called Julius, but I am Robute Guilliman, in transferring my geensead, you have transferred genetic memories. I can remember the first founding, and I can remember the writing of the Codex. I can remember the Great War, and I remember receiving news of my father’s death. Now, I wish to be taken to Macragge. There is much I have missed; I must learn the history of the imperium again. Isaacs jaw dropped. “Ju- Your holiness, you shouldn’t rush things, we need to study you, and find out how this is possible.”

The primarch raised his voice, “I don’t care what you need to know, I am the primarch of my chapter, and I will not be denied the chance to see it again after so long in the oblivion of stasis.”

The inquisitor knew the plan, and yet he felt compelled to serve this man who was as old as the imperium itself. “At once your holiness, but may I offer council? You should keep a low profile, do not announce yourself to the galaxy yet. It would be prudent as you said to learn the history of the time you could not experience first. 

The Primarch stood on the floor for the first time. He stood easily 3 meters tall, he had to stoop slightly to avoid hitting his head. The transformation had been more dramatic than they had predicted. 

The primarch said, “Well? I’m not immortal you know, take me to the ship that will take me home.”

The Inquisitor thought quickly. “First, you should meet my master Iradius. He will be eager to meet you, and he will give you a ship.”

“Well than take me to him.” Said the primarch exasperated. It struck Isaac that the primarch was being quite cooperative considering that the last he had known, he outranked essentially the entire imperium. He would be used to getting his way. 

---

Iradius observed star charts. They were of the space immediately surrounding terra. He sat in the chair at the table that Julius had seen 3 days earlier. He was waiting for expected news from the operation. It should be ending about now. It was then that Isaac and Guilliman walked in. 

Iradius raised his eyebrows. “You’ve grown Julius, the procedure was quite successful I see.”

Isaac opened his mouth, but Guilliman cut him off, “You are Iradius? I demand a ship to Macragge Imediately.”

Iradius frowned. “No, you will wait for the others to gather, and you will then be instructed in the plan we have, and the truth about-“, but Isaac cut him off. 

“Sir! I believe you should hear out the _Primarch _First.” Said Isaac.

“What?” Said Iradius wrong footed.

“I am Robute Guilliman, in your blindness, you have transplanted not only my geensead, but my genetic memory. I thank you for this. Now I demand a ship to Macragge, Imediately.”

Iradius’s jaw dropped. “Isaac! What the warp is going on, is he telling the truth.” 

Isaac responded, “Sir, I think he is, but there is no way of knowing. Does it matter?”

“Yes it matters!” Shouted Iradius, but before he could continue, Guilliman raised his voice.

“Silence fool! You will give me a ship, I will learn the history of humanity, and I will hear you out, but know this. I am the son of the emperor, and the founder of my chapter. You will not deny me this journey!” Boomed Guilliman.

Iradius simply sat, confounded. “I will send for a ship to prepare at once.” After a pause he added, “You want your weapons and armor I suppose?” 

Guilliman shook his head. “No, put them on the ship, I will wear terminator armor as to keep a low profile. Isaac has advised me to do so.”

At this point Iradius was speechless. He was able to say, “I will call the others, they will want to meet you.”

Within the next hour, Guilliman revealed himself to all the inquisitors, the commissar, and the blood raven. 

Within 2 hours he had boarded the ship, along with Isaac and 2 other inquisitors, on the way to his home. 

He allowed himself a sad smile. Macragge. He thought back, so far back, thru the millennia, to before the imperium. Macragge. Home.

Guilliam chastised himself. Old men reminisced. And he was dammed if he would ever be old. 

He got to work learning what had happened in his absence. There was so much, the wars of Armageddon, the sabatt crusade, the black crusade. To many wars, not enough victories. The imperium needed a hero.

The imperium needed rebirth.

---

Larkin breathed in. He held his breath. He took the shot. He hit the target. He aimed at the next target.

Gaunt walked up. “So larks, you having fun on our luxury cruise?” Said Gaunt sarcastically.

“No.” Said Larkin. Gaunt sighed.” Well, it’s not like we have a choice is it, I haven’t seen Milo this whole trip, 6 days last I checked. “

“7 an hour ago.” Said Larkin. 

“Feth this whole trip!” said Gaunt in exasperation, “We aren’t doing anything useful here. We should be helping against the tau, those idiots have already retreated.”

“I wouldn’t be surprised” said Larkin, setting down the long las and turning to face the commissar. “The lord general did seem to be of the usual mold. Now, the real question is how close to word for word that conversation was to the last million.” 

Gaunt just shook his head. 

Then someone else entered the room. Walking down the aisle along the stations parallel to the targets.

“Ibram, I have some news.” Said Milo.

Gaunt turned in surprise. He nearly shouted at the inquisitor. Dam that was hard to get used to. Instead he opted for a menacing growl. “Milo! What the Feth is going on? All we know is we’re going to Macragge, it’s been 7 days since we’ve been told anything, and we don’t even know what it is we’re doing. 

“Ibram, there’s been a change of plans.” Said Milo “The enemy is moving for Marcagge. We don’t know what it is there doing there, but I need you to know the plan in advance, so we can be ready as soon as we arrive.”

Gaunt blinked. “It’s about time.” He said. Larkin just raised his eyebrows. 

“Come with me.” Said Milo, setting off back the way he came.

Larkin and Gaunt followed, Milo led them thru a maze of featureless corridors, passing various rooms and doorways. They eventually came to a door marked with the sign of the inquisition on it. Milo entered, gesturing for the others to follow. The room had a large table, made of a wood that looked suspiciously like Nalwood. The room was dimly lit, Milo walked to the end of the table, where a box sat, and gestured for Larkin and Gaunt to follow suit. They sat in the only other chairs at the table. He opened the box and produced thirteen files. 

He set them on the table, nodding at them to indicate they should be read.

“These are records of the history and movement of those we seek, four of which should be on their way to Marcagge.” Said Milo

Gaunt looked at the top file, picking it up and opening it. There was a picture of a blood angel attached to the front page. The name Iradius Alexos was written on the top of the page. He read that he was a disgraced Chaplain that had been convicted of heresy, and disappeared. 

Larkin asked, “So witch four is it, what kind of environment can we expect, and how heavily guarded will they be?”

Milo removed another file from the box. “we don’t know what their motive for coming to Macragge is. So we don’t know where they will be going. But they will have to leave their ship at some point, and when they disembark from their landing craft, the two of you will snipe them. We will have to smuggle you onto the planet to avoid suspicion.”

“How exactly are we to be smuggled?” asked Gaunt.

“You will be sent to the planet with an ammunition shipment going to the planet. The ammunitions shipment is the cover for this ship. Not even the ultramarines even know I’m here.” 

Larkin interjected “Now hold it, This ‘Julius’, he’s a Fething war hero, not a heretic. He’s just been awarded terminator honors for fighting some Orks, how do you figure him to be a traitor? “

Milo turned to face Larkin, “Admittedly he is the last person I would normally suspect, but he has recently disappeared, and was last seen with one of the others, an inquisitor by the name of Isaac.”

Gaunt frowned, “Wouldn’t it be more likely that he is a prisoner? After all with his success he would be a useful hostage.”

Milo raised an eyebrow, “We have considered the possibility, and we believe it more likely he has defected. Now-“

“Who’s we?” growled Gaunt. As always he didn’t like to be in the dark.

“I have already told you I am in correspondence with another inquisitor on Macragge. Aside from her, A number of members of the ordo hereticus, as well as elements of the black Templers and Imperial Guard are prepared to mobilize should we call for it. One representative from each of the imperial guard regiments, as well as a number of black Templers have been included in the decision making process.” Responded Milo. “Now, These ones,” He indicated four of the files, including Julius’s, “Are going to be on Macragge. After we ship you onto the planet, you will be contacted by my ally. She will tell you where to wait for the enemy. If we arrive significantly early, she will provide you with a place to hide. She will also provide you with specialized weapons. We want to take the targets alive. A contingent of inquisitorial troops will arrive, and they will collect the bodies. My Valarie will be waiting. If you don’t make it to that one, you will hide a while longer with my ally. I will send another Ship as soon as I can. It will collect the three of you. 

Larkin seemed skeptical. “You’re not giving many details to work with ‘Inquisitor.’” 
“My ally will inform you with the details when we arrive. Until then, you may study these maps.”
Milo then pulled out 2 identical files, and handed one each to Larkin and Gaunt. 
“Good luck, I hope you haven’t dulled in your old age.”
Gaunt and Larkin remained silent.

---

Guilliman stepped out of the landing craft…


----------

